# كيفية تحضير ميزانية مشروع



## حسامان (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني لو سمحتم انا محتاج اتعلم كيفية تحضير ميزانية مشروع
budget project & how to control the budget

واملك بنفس الوقت برنامج لتعلم الاكسس ولكن لا اعرف كيف اضعهه

فهل من مساعد؟؟؟ وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 مارس 2009)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم

و بالتأكيد لن يبخل علينا احد من الاخوة الزملاء

ولو لديك كتابا به شرح لبرنامج 
يمكنك رفعه على اي موقع للتحميل
ووضع الرابط بالملتقى هنا لينتفع به الاخوة الزملاء

مع حفظ الحقوق الفكرية للمؤلفين باستئذانهم

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 مارس 2009)

تحضير ميزانية المشروع عملية مهمة ودقيقة وحساسة وقد تسبب مشاكل في التمويل ان لم تكن قريبة من الدقة
أما الإعداد فيبدا من برنامج العمل المدروس والمعتمد،حيث يتم تجميع المصاريف اللازمة لكل بند حتى يتم غنجازه،وبعد ذلك نبدأ بإضافة المصاريف التشغيلية والمحملة على البنود مثل الكهرباء والهاتف و الرواتب ومصاريف السكن والمكاتب،وكل ما شابه ذلك
تجمع هذه المصاريف شهريا وتقدم للإدارة ليقوموا بتدبير هذه الأموال في وقتها


----------



## bryar (25 مارس 2009)

لتحضير ميزانية اي مشروع هناك نقاط مهمة يجب الأخذ بنظر الأعتبار:
1-قبل البدأ بالمشروع يجب معرفة مقدار الرأسمال المتوفر لتنفيذ المشروع.
2-عمل دراسة جدوى للمشروع ومن خلاله نعرف (او نستطيع اخذ فكرة) عن مدى جدوى تنفيذ المشروع ونسبة النجاح والأرباح المحققة من خلاله والميزانية اللازمة للتنفيذ.
3-تثبيت كافة المستلزمات اللازمة وعمل جداول للكميات اللازمة ومن خلالها نستطيع تقدير الميزانية.
4-المصاريف الأدارية للمشروع.
5- بعد الأنتهاء من المشروع تحتاج الى مصاريف تشغيل المشروع وكذلك مصاريف الصيانة والأدامة وهي تختلف من مشروع الى اخر.

ولكن الأهم هو معرفة نوع المشروع وطبيعته وعندها نستطيع وضع جدول كامل للميزانية

مع التقدير


----------



## حسامان (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخوتي على هذا الشرح
ولكن هل من مثال يشرح لي كيفية اتمام الخطوات فالموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة لي
ولكم كثير الشكر والامتنان


----------



## Jamal (3 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع يعتمد على نوع المشروع ولكن يجب اعداد الرسومات والمواصفات والكميات وشروط العقد لان كل هذه العوامل تؤثر في التكاليف.


----------



## safa aldin (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## the poor to god (6 يناير 2011)

لتحضير ميزانية مشروع عليك اتباع الاتى حتى تكون دراستك للمشروع دراسة صحية وليست كما يقومون أغلب المختصون فى هذا المجال بتضليل أصحاب رؤس الاموال ووضع ميزانيات فى الاغلب كذب * كذب ويورط أصحاب المشروع فى كثير منها مع وزارة المالية أو البنوك إن كان مشروع إستثمارى فأما البنك فيأخذ ضمنات كافية و أما الدولة تتأخر مشاريعها بسبب ترسية المشروع على مقاول لم يفهم المشروع أصلا وقام بالتسعير بسذاجة الجاهل
تضع نفسك مكان المقاولين وكيف يقومون بتسعير المشاريع كما يلى
1- لابد من دراسة مواصفات المشروع جيدا وإرسالهاالى الموردين لجلب الاسعار
2- لابد من معرفة اين يتم تنفيذ المشروع حتى تأخذ فى إعتباراتك الاسعار فى هذه المدينة
3- تحليل البنود الى أجزاء أقل ووضع كل سعر على حده ثم تجميعها فى الاخير تحصل على السعر الجاف ( المباشر ) Dry Cost
4- يتم حساب التكلفة للتشغيل من معدات وخلافه الى استهلاكات التليفونات الخ الخ
5- تقدير هامش ربح المقاول
وفى النهاية اخى الحبيب لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها هذا موضوع يحتاج خبرة كبيرة فى هذا المجال فلا تظلم نفسك وتظلم غيرك على الاقل يحتاج الى مستوى مهندس senior engineer على الاقل التقدير
شكرا


----------

